# J'ai le sucre d'orge



## rapharaujo

Bonjour à tous, je suis en train de faire une traduction et j'ai trouvé l'expression "j'ai le sucre d'orge". Pour le contexte, il s'agit d'une tante qui a le cancer aux intestins. Voici: 

"La tante dit parlant du thermomètre: "J'ai le sucre d'orge"". 

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire le sens de cette expression dans ce contexte spécifique? 

Merci en avance!

Raphael


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Non, pas vraiment, c'est la première fois que j’entends cette expression pour un thermomètre.

La seule idée qui me vient, c'est que pour réaliser des sucres d'orges, un thermomètre est nécessaire car il faut contrôler précisément la température. Alors peut-être que la tante appelle son thermomètre "un sucre d'orge" à for de l'utiliser pour en fabriquer.

Éventuellement une autre idée, c'est que le thermomètre qu'elle utilise soit coloré avec des bandes comme un sucre d'orge.

Il n'y a pas d'autre indice dans le texte?


----------



## rapharaujo

Bonjour Michelvar, il s'agit d'un extrait du cinquième cahier d'Albert Camus. Je vais réproduire le tout:

"Tante Malade. Cancer aux intestins. "Je m'étais fait une belle petite clientèle" (elle était bouchère). Et autour d'elle tout ce qu'on dit qui est loin de sa constante préoccupation.
- "Les X, ils préfèrent manger de la soupe à l'eau pour pouvoir se mettre le reste sur le cul. Un beau sac et pas de fromage, Et puis, quand on doit de l'argent, on n'achète pas un poste de radio. Le mari a besoin de bien manger. Mais non, ils préfèrent être malades, pourvu qu'ils aillent au cinéma."
Elle, elle n'allait pas au cinéma et la voilà qui va mourir. Mais ce ne sera pas sans récrimination.
La cousine (qui la garde la nuit) - L'odeur, Hélène, l'odeur! Moi je peux garder n'importe quel malade à condition qu'il ne sente pas. 
*La tante dit parlant du thermomètre: "J'ai le sucre d'orge."*
Bouchère, elle n'a jamais eu les ongles nets. Des fragments de viande, sans doute. Elle les a toujours, après dix jours de lit.
L'autre qui vient la voir, la connaissant à peine, mais parce qu'elle-même a une lésion au coeur, et que cette lésion lui révèle une sorte d'affreuse solidarité."


----------



## Michelvar

Merci! C'est embétant, car ce sont des phrases sans contexte, du coup. Désolé.


----------



## Lune bleue

Bonjour,

est-ce que ca pourrait être tout simplement parce qu'elle a le thermomètre dans la bouche et le suce comme un sucre d'orge en attendant qu'il prenne sa température ?


----------



## rapharaujo

Lune bleue said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que ca pourrait être tout simplement parce qu'elle a le thermomètre dans la bouche et le suce comme un sucre d'orge en attendant qu'il prenne sa température ?




Oui, je crois que c'est ça! Ça fait vraiment du sens.

Merci à tous les deux pour les réponses!


----------



## Micia93

Lune bleue said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que ca pourrait être tout simplement parce qu'elle a le thermomètre dans la bouche et le suce comme un sucre d'orge en attendant qu'il prenne sa température ?



Cependant, à l'époque de Camus, on ne mettait pas le thermomètre dans la bouche ...


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

La seule explication que j'entrevoie ici, c'est l'analogie entre la forme du thermomètre (objet généralement en forme de "bâtonnet") et celle d'un sucre d'orge. Je peux comprendre la phrase telle quelle, mais je ne vois pas bien de quelle façon elle s'inscrirait de façon logique dans le dialogue.


----------



## Lune bleue

Micia93 said:


> Cependant, à l'époque de Camus, on ne mettait pas le thermomètre dans la bouche ...



Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## Micia93

Il me semble qu'on le mettait ailleurs  (dixit mes parents). Ceux qu'on met dans la bouche sont dotés d'un mécanisme spécial qui n'existait pas dans ce temps-là.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il y a deux plaisanteries, je pense, l'une toute simple jouant de la ressemblance entre un thermomètre et un sucre d'orge - forme, brillance, fragilité -, l'autre consistant à faire comme si on mettait le thermomètre dans la bouche de la même manière qu'un sucre d'orge : le sel, c'est justement qu'en réalité on ne le met pas dans la bouche.


----------



## Roméo31

Micia93 said:


> Cependant, à l'époque de Camus, on ne mettait pas le thermomètre dans la bouche ...



Tout à fait, Micia !


----------



## Lune bleue

J'aurais pensé au contraire que les premières mesures étaient buccales avant qu'on cherche à les affiner.


----------



## Nanon

Non, non, ou alors il y a très longtemps. 
On utilisait des thermomètres à mercure  dont la forme évoquait un peu celle d'un sucre d'orge. La mesure la plus fiable était la température rectale (avec désinfection du thermomètre à l'alcool avant et après). Les médecins préconisaient cette méthode, plutôt que la mesure sous l'aisselle qui donnait une différence d'environ un degré de moins.
Maintenant, vous savez tout .


----------



## tilt

En fait, le thermomètre décrit par Nanon pouvait servir dans la bouche, sous l'aisselle, ou dans l'anus, selon les habitudes familiales il me semble.
Le tout était de ne pas se tromper d'une utilisation à l'autre ! 

(d'où cette fameuse devinette : quelle est la différence entre un thermomètre anal et un thermomètre buccal ? Le goût...)


----------



## Roméo31

Puisque nous sommes dans les devinettes : que signifie "le sucre d'orge" en argot ?


----------



## Nanon

Si la tante _dit_ qu'elle a le sucre d'orge, à mon avis, la voie buccale est exclue .
Et seul le reste de l'ouvrage dira si la tante peut prêter un sens obscène  à "sucre d'orge" .


----------



## Roméo31

"Avoir" est très polysémique !...

La réponse est : "pénis".


----------



## Nanon

http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=10098
Ah bon ? 
Non, je plaisante. Je n'avais pas voulu répondre explicitement, voilà tout .
Mais cette acception possible rend le personnage d'autant plus vulgaire.


----------



## tilt

Nanon said:


> Si la tante _dit_ qu'elle a le sucre d'orge, à mon avis, la voie buccale est exclue .


J'allais dire que la tante pourrait enlever le thermomètre de sa bouche le temps de parler, mais à la réflexion, si elle éprouve le besoin de le dire, c'est bien parce que ça ne se voit pas !
Je ma rallie donc à ton hypothèse.


----------

